# varifier peep



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

To specialty peep or some one that builds lenses. For us old farts that shoot BHFS with pins and need the peep tp see the pins would someone please make a varifier peep in a smaller size. I use the specialty peep but it only comes in a 1/8 size and I would love to have one in 1/16 and 1/32. This would make the sight picture smaller for beter accuracy and I think you could get by with less magnification and less blurry target.


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Specialty Archery makes verifiers and clarifiers (w/ multiple magnifications) in all the dimensions you mentioned. The Superball peep allows you to interchange the sizes without having to press your bow. Just pull up their website and see what they have to offer. Every now and then you will find some in the AT classifieds too. Good luck!


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

Mitchhunt said:


> Specialty Archery makes verifiers and clarifiers (w/ multiple magnifications) in all the dimensions you mentioned. The Superball peep allows you to interchange the sizes without having to press your bow. Just pull up their website and see what they have to offer. Every now and then you will find some in the AT classifieds too. Good luck!


Specialty makes all sizes of clarifies but only a 1/8 0r 1/4 verifiers .


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

va MTN MAN said:


> To specialty peep or some one that builds lenses. For us old farts that shoot BHFS with pins and need the peep tp see the pins would someone please make a varifier peep in a smaller size. I use the specialty peep but it only comes in a 1/8 size and I would love to have one in 1/16 and 1/32. This would make the sight picture smaller for beter accuracy and I think you could get by with less magnification and less blurry target.


Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Some of got the eyes and some of us got looks and height.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

va MTN MAN said:


> Some of got the eyes and some of us got looks and height.


Well at least you got some height! Otherwise you got screwed over bad! :becky:


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

Why don't you apply a ring of black paint around the edges of your 1/8 th verifier as evenly as you can. That will reduce
the diameter.


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

vegashunter55 said:


> Why don't you apply a ring of black paint around the edges of your 1/8 th verifier as evenly as you can. That will reduce
> the diameter.


Might try that, i tried a hole punch and black cardboard but there wasnt enogh material left to get a clean cut.
I emailed specialty arhery but I guess they dont care as they did not respond.


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

Use Matt Black and apply with the tip of a toothpick and go around the edges. Repeat until the opening is small enough.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

va MTN MAN said:


> Might try that, i tried a hole punch and black cardboard but there wasnt enogh material left to get a clean cut.
> I emailed specialty arhery but I guess they dont care as they did not respond.


Give them a call, I have yet to find an archery company that responds to emails.


----------



## M_Anderson (May 21, 2003)

VA Mtn Man,

I am in Bedford, IN attending the IBO tournament right now, but I will be back in the Specialty Archery office on Tuesday May 22nd. If you would prefer to call, I will be back at that time. Otherwise, my personal email address is [email protected]. I am checking emails while I am in Indiana. 

I am also curious, what email address did you attempt to send emails that were not receiving a response? Both [email protected] and [email protected] are forwarded into my inbox. And, I make sure to answer every email that comes in each morning. And yes, sometimes it takes a couple hours to get to all of them! But, if we have a dead forwarding link, I need to know about it so I can address it with our IT guy. 

Lastly, we can make a verifier for you in any one of the aperture sizes we offer (1/32", 3/64", 1/16", 3/32" and 1/8" - standard). We do have a $2 upcharge for the non-standard size for doing so, and it may take a few days to process the special order. But, we can make them for you. 

Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any further questions. 

Michael Anderson
Specialty Archery / Bodoodle General Manager


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

M_Anderson said:


> VA Mtn Man,
> 
> I am in Bedford, IN attending the IBO tournament right now, but I will be back in the Specialty Archery office on Tuesday May 22nd. If you would prefer to call, I will be back at that time. Otherwise, my personal email address is [email protected]. I am checking emails while I am in Indiana.
> 
> ...


Mr Anderson

Thank you for your response, I will call the first of the week. I sent the email through the [email protected] link. I will send you a copy of the email so you can try to find out why you did not recieve it. Again thanks for your reply and the products Specialty produces.

VA MTN MAN


----------



## fortyx (Aug 15, 2010)

Hats off to Mr. Anderson. Nice to see his response on here. Sounds like great customer service.


----------

